

An indepth runthrough of the Windows Executable (PE) File Format - spauka
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/cc301805.aspx

======
spauka
Part 2 can be found at: <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/magazine/cc301808.aspx>

